# Have You Ever Had an Encounter with an Angel?



## metamorfhosis (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello-

One night, I was at my part time job at the time at a department store. I was ringing up customers and got to one who asked me what was wrong. I told her man problems and I looked up at her. She was dressed in a white swearter, had medium brown hair, and pale skin like a porcelain doll. Her eyes were a deep blue and penetrating. She looked at me and told me, "Don't worry about a man, worry about GOD". 

I thought about what she said and looked up and she was gone. 

So being naive, foolish,and unsaved, I prayed for this man who didn't really care about me (you know how it is). 

After work, I went out to my car and saw something that grabbed my attention. On the back window on the driver's side, Someone had drawn a heart and then wrote GOD in the heart which = LOVE GOD. It appeared to have been written in some kind of wax. I called some of my co-workers over to my car to verify what I saw and they saw it too. 

I am not going to analyze this encounter. I'll let you do that.


_Have you ever had an encounter with an angel? _


----------



## Mimi22 (Feb 22, 2008)

my dad's a minister and has loads of books and have met ppl who've encountered angels & demons etc.

About ur encounter...I dunno wah to say.  Most of my dad's stories typically say about angels being mega-tall, at least 7 feet, androgynous features and typically have a bright features. Soooo.....


----------



## SEMO (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe I encountered an angel back in high school.  I was driving to school when my car stopped in the middle of the road during morning rush hour commuter traffic.  It was completely dead.  A police officer in an unmarked car came to push my car out of the street.  But the only place to push it was an empty lot on the other side of the street (past 2 more lanes of traffic).  He was pushing the car while I steered it in neutral.  All of a sudden this guy comes out of no where to help him push the car.  
When we got to the lot I turn to tell the guy thank you but he was gone.  Only the police officer was out there .  

I wondered to my friend, who was riding with me to school, where the other guy had went (it seemed impossible that he got across 4 lanes of traffic and pulled off in his car before I could turn around).  It didn't occur to me until later that it might have been an angel.


----------



## Amour (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW this is great any more?


----------



## AmyInAtl (Feb 29, 2008)

When I was about 7, a voice, told me to always be nice to my mother. Til this day I have alway 1-treated my mom nice, 2-always respected her and 3- never turned her away from my home.

Once she asked me, why am I always so nice to her, my entire life, with tears in her eyes, and i told her, the angel told me to.


----------



## healthynhappy (Feb 29, 2008)

This wasn't exactly an angel, but it was a Godly encounter.

In the middle of a brutal winter, years ago when I was broke, I was driving to work in a beat up car that had no heat.  It must have been like 2 degrees outside.

My job was far.  It was literally freezing inside my car.  There was bad weather and the usual 50 minute trip was taking nearly 2 hours and I still was not there.  I decided to try a shortcut and got lost.  I was in the middle of nowhere and had no one to help me.

I was so cold that I felt like I was going to die.  I started crying and praying for God to help me.

Suddenly, I looked up at the sky and there was a huge cross in the sky.  I am not lying to you.  I just stared at the cross and I became warm.  I no longer felt cold at all.  Plus, as I drove towards the cross, it lead me straight to my job.

That was not coincidence.  That was God.  He is real.

I have other stories.  I'll tell them another day.


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 29, 2008)

Praise the Lord. These posts made me smile. 

I don't think I've ever encountered an angel. 
My mother said she saw one at the foot of her bed when she was a little girl. I'll have to ask her about it again.


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 29, 2008)

healthynhappy said:


> This wasn't exactly an angel, but it was a Godly encounter.
> 
> In the middle of a brutal winter, years ago when I was broke, I was driving to work in a beat up car that had no heat. It must have been like 2 degrees outside.
> 
> ...


 
Yes. He is real! 

Not an angel encounter, but

I was driving to work on the freeway yesterday thinking about how I was going to explain to a friend that I'm standing for a miracle in a particular situation in my life. I'm not giving up. I thought that I would tell her- _I'm following God's Word and what He wants me to do_. There was a truck a couple vehicles in front of me already for a short distance and it wasn't until I had that thought that I noticed there was a large cross on the back of the truck. The Lord was telling me to be follow the cross! 

There is more to this on why seeing this on a truck holds significance to me, but I won't go into detail on that. I wasn't even looking for it, I actually overlooked it and God brought what was right in front of me to my attention at the right time in order for me to make the connection.


----------



## Luxlii (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I may have seen an angel maybe not you ladies seem sure. I was sitting in my car at a stop light and looked to the left I saw a man waiting to cross the street I looked away then looked back and could not find him anywhere.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe I have. When I was in undergrad, I lived in an apartment building. I was walking to the parking lot and saw a homeless man digging through the garbage. My first instinct was to try to rush to my car since I was alone and didn't want to get attacked. Then I heard a voice saying "Feed him."  I stopped cold. I heard the voice getting louder and it said, "Feed him."  I turned, ran upstairs (my roommate and I had just cooked a dinner), and made him a huge plate. I ran downstairs and gave it to him. He looked at me strangely and said, "thank you." I said "you're welcome" and got in my car. I didn't think anything of it until years later he popped into one of my dreams with a message for me.

My grandmother said that when she was a young girl she was sitting in church and saw a new person in the church sitting down. They turned and looked at her smiled.  Then the person stood up and my grandmother heard her say "Don't be afraid."  Then before her eyes the person grew very tall (almost touching the ceiling of the church) and then faded away. Nobody saw this person but my grandmother-she was highly gifted.


----------



## michc (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes yes! I was about to cross a very busy road (not at a designated crossing) and a bus was obscuring my view. I stepped into the road but felt someone grab me by the shoulders and pull me back. As soon as she (I believe it was a she as I caught a very quick glimpse of her) did so a motorbike sped past me. It would have knocked me down for sure. When I turned around to say 'thank you' she was gone - and I mean there was no-one walking away who looked like the person I caught a glimpse of. 

She was definately an angel.  You can't tell me anything different!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Feb 5, 2009)

All of these stories are awesome!!


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 5, 2009)

these are some really great stories


----------



## strawbearysweet (Feb 5, 2009)

This is great. I'll be back with my mom's story.


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 6, 2009)

Inspirational stories ladies! Praise is Holy name!


----------



## empressaja (Feb 6, 2009)

If I did I was unaware. My mom believes that she has. When she was in her twenties she was walking home late at night and was approached by an unleashed huge dog. Barking and baring teeth he was ready to attack. Then out of nowhere a man said something to the dog  and showed a gesture and the dog fled whimpering. My mom turned to say Thank you and he was nowhere just disappeared like.

The story is a bit eerie to me the way she tells it. But she believes that it was an angel because within seconds he was gone not a back turned walking away and she didn't hear him walk up.


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 6, 2009)

I wish there was a way for my mother to tell this story to you all, but I'll try to type it out as well as I can. Everytime she tells this I start to tear up.

In 1990 my mothers mother passed away. At the time, there were four of us kids from ages 12-4, so my father stayed home with us while my mother went to the hospital to see my grandmother.

She got to the hospital literally a few moments before my grandmother passed. I remember that day, it was in the Fall and it was stormy outside, rainy, lightening, the works. 

So obviously incredibly distraught, my mom was in a daze and really didn't know what to do with herself. This was before cell phones and she didn't call my dad to pick her up. She says she thinks she called a cab to pick her up, but she wasn't sure.

So by the hospital there is a small cemetary next to a park. Mind you this hospital is somewhat located near the hood, and it's not a safe place to be walking around on a rainy night. 

So she is still wandering not really sure of herself, and she said this old black woman (she described as looking like the stereotypical "Mammy" type) came out of nowhere to her and was like " Baby, you shouldn't be around here.It's not safe. Whats wrong?", etc. My mom said to her "My mother just died", and broke down in a fit of tears. 

The old lady took her to a nearby bench and starting rocking her in her chest and started to hum a song, like an old time spiritual type, and telling her to trust in God and everything would be okay. She asked for her address and called her a cab to go home.

My mom was so thankful and asked her her name. She told her, and said that she was visting her aunt __________ at the Hospital, and gave her a room #.

The next day she went back to the Hospital and asked the front desk for _____. Of course they were like, We don't have anyone with that name or room # here.

My mother is convinced that the woman was a mothering angel.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 6, 2009)

My daughter use to see angels and demons all the time.  
I've had two encounters with 2 angels.

I'll tell you one about my daughter.  

She was in the 3rd grade and there was another kid in there whose parents taught him to be aeithest(?) He was very mean and demonic.  However there was one day when a clear girl was sitting in the quad with my child the demon child and another girl.  My child saw a huge hand slap the clear childs face really hard and left a hand print on her face.  The demon child was blamed for it. 

My child when she was 3 told me an entire report of her birth and things that happened before she was born.  She told me she was accompanied by 4 huge angels including a description of the angels and some other stuff but I don't remember all of it.

She says there was an elderly lady at a store that had dropped something heavy and was having a difficult time picking it up, and angel picked it up for her and placed it in her arms.

So many more stories, but I'll have to come back later.  She amazes me, but nonethe less a teen.


----------



## manegoal (Feb 6, 2009)

The Lord works in mysterious ways!


----------



## Misshairdiva (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's my store:
I am 35, so this happened years ago when I was 21 and my daughter was 4. I had taught her how to swim in really deep water because we were vacationing with my parents in Aruba. In Aruba I put her on a float and started to go out to sea. REALLY far out we started to drift. My daughter freaked out  after about five minutes and said mom I want to go back, well, I was like " I am not going back, if you want to go back so bad, then jump off and swim back" why did my FOUR YEAR OLD jump off the raft and in water that was over MY head start swimming back. Well, this is the ocean, and I had a rented raft, so I watched and prayed as she swam back. Once she hit the sand I rested my head back and fell asleep. I awoke about 20 minutes later to look up and see that the people were soo far away they looked like ants. I got very scared and started paddling back to shore and started praying. It took about TWO plus hours and finally I made it back. When I came back I saw the lifegurads were getting ready to board a boat to get me. When I hit the shore my family was there asking me who was the man that was swimming and pulling my raft to shore. I was like "What man?" EVERYONE on the shore saw a man pull my raft to shore. There is no doubt in my mind it WAS AN ANGEL. God is a loving and a forgiving God, cause Lord knows at that time my heart was NOT commited to God. I knew how to pray, but, I think at that time others were praying for me!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Feb 7, 2009)

I worked at a hospital and had to deliver some papers to a surgery department office.  It was behind the small waiting room and that was the only public entrance.  As soon as I arrived with the manila envelope, there was an old man who looked disheveled and kinda "crazy."  There as also a family there waiting for the doctor to come and give them news. As I got closer to the man, I noticed  he was reciting scripture like a litany very fast  like he knew it like the back of his hand.  He kinda looked my way, like the corner of his eyes, but still recited Psalms? toward the direction of the couple waiting for the surgeon to come out.  After I handed the envelope to the lady, briefly ducking into the office, I was back in the waiting room and the man had disappeared. He was around 65-70 years old or so and looked like he had trouble walking.  It was just a few seconds that I ducked into the office.  He wasn't going down the stairs and wasn't in the halls in either direction...vanished.  I don't know if the family waiting to hear news of their relative paid him any mind because he looked like a lot of "crazy" people that frequent that hospital.  But I tell you, his mind wasn't crazy...that man was reciting scripture fast like a litany!   Plus, he outright disappeared.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW Beautiful and Powerful Stories.

I know a lady who brought a brand new home. She said when she walked into her brand new home she and her husband and 2 kids saw an Angel 7-9 feet tall. Not only that she is worker For the Lord and when she saw this she was just so filled with love and overcome with joy for the Lord that she is now so much deeper into the Lord.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 8, 2009)

AmyInAtl said:


> When I was about 7, a voice, told me to always be nice to my mother. Til this day I have alway 1-treated my mom nice, 2-always respected her and 3- never turned her away from my home.
> 
> Once she asked me, why am I always so nice to her, my entire life, with tears in her eyes, and i told her, the angel told me to.


 
How wonderful is that? 



michc said:


> Yes yes! I was about to cross a very busy road (not at a designated crossing) and a bus was obscuring my view. I stepped into the road but felt someone grab me by the shoulders and pull me back. As soon as she (I believe it was a she as I caught a very quick glimpse of her) did so a motorbike sped past me. It would have knocked me down for sure. When I turned around to say 'thank you' she was gone - and I mean there was no-one walking away who looked like the person I caught a glimpse of.
> 
> She was definately an angel.  You can't tell me anything different!


 
Oh, yeah, that was God protecting you for sure. 


I'm sure I have stories of angels to tell; I just can't think of any right now. 

But I remember seeing my mother's sister at my cousins funeral about a decade ago. And as I went to give her a hug, I felt what I know was a demonic spirit almost push me and knock me down! I then realized that she was evil too (like my mother). I've seen some evil angry people, but she was certainly demonic.


----------



## Avyn (Feb 8, 2009)

When I was little I was going down my basement stairs.  The stairs were really steep and it had a banister but it was not safe for a child bc there were large spaces between the slats.  I tripped a little and then was surrounded by a cloud and carried to the play room.  I didn't see anyone, all I knew was that I was flying down the stairs and I was placed on my feet at the door of the room.  I ran to tell everybody that I flew down the stairs, but no one believed me.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 10, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> WOW Beautiful and Powerful Stories.
> 
> I know a lady who brought a brand new home. She said when she walked into her brand new home she and her husband and 2 kids saw an Angel 7-9 feet tall. Not only that she is worker For the Lord and when she saw this she was just so filled with love and overcome with joy for the Lord that she is now so much deeper into the Lord.


 

I would love to live there!!


----------



## LiciaB (Feb 10, 2009)

I believe I have. 
When I was 6 years old, I was crossing the street to get on the school bus. My mom was out with me as usual standing on our side of the street waiting for me to get on the bus. I looked both ways (no cars) and started to cross. Out of nowhere, a car came speeding down the street. I had no time to finish crossing or turn around and go back. I was struck by the car, and was thrown several feet into the air. I remember waking up on the ground with my  mom putting a blanket over me, leaning over me crying hysterically and there were 3 nuns surrounding me. I never mentioned it to my mom. Many years later, my mom and I were discussing the accident for some reason and I recalled the 3 nuns, my mom said there weren't any nuns. I can still close my eyes and see them, everything but their faces.


----------



## A.Marie (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a lot of stories but will share a few.

When I was younger, I saw a lady dressed in all white at the foot of my bed.  No it was not my mom.  

My mom witnessed an angel in her bedroom one night.

When I was in college on my way to work, I got a flat tire on the side of the road.  This good looking guy stopped to help me and followed me to work and I never heard from him again--just vanished.  

I have a friend who heard the angels wings flapping.  She said it sounded like large birds beating their wings, and the Holy Spirit revealed to her that she need not worry about anything.


----------



## DarlingNikki (Feb 11, 2009)

A few years ago my mother had to get surgery done.  While she was staying in the inpatient unit of the hospital, she noticed someone standing by the entrance of her room.  It was not a doctor nor a nurse and it was after visiting hours.  The person was constantly looking down at their watch.  About five minutes passed and the person she was sharing a room with coded and passed away.  The person who was waiting by the door was nowhere to be found.

My mother said when she was younger she saw something she sensed was evil dressed in all red.  She refuses to go into detail about it to this day because it frightened her so much.

When I was 17 years old, I was driving and my best friend was in the passenger side.  When I stopped at a red light, something told me to look over at her and that is when I noticed she did not have her seatbelt on.  I told her to put it on and she did.  No more than one minute later after the light turned green, my Honda was hit by an Oldsmobile.  All the Oldsmobile had was a bent bumper....but my little Honda was totaled.  Rescue said that if we did not have our seatbelts on our injuries would have been a lot worse, if not fatal.

My father once told me that he saw an older woman with very distinctive clothing on and a cane.  About a week later, he went to someone's house and he saw the same lady...but as a figurine on someone's table.

I am a med tech and I used to work night shift on an inpatient ward.  I went to one patient's room one night to get a set of vital signs on her.  After finishing up, she informed me that shortly before me entering the room someone was standing in front of her bed.  She told it "I rebuke you in the name of Jesus" and she said it went to the window and flew out.  Needless to say, I dashed out the room real quick...lol.

Another patient encounter: I was getting this one patient ready for bed and went to turn off her bathroom light and close the door.  She stopped me and said to leave the door open so that "he" can watch over her like always during the night.  I asked her what she meant and she said that if I closed the bathroom door, "he" would not be able to come to her if she needed "him".  To this day, I am left to wonder if "he" was her guardian angel.

I have a ton more but my memory is short right now.  I will be back to share.


----------



## madamdot (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, keep them coming ladies. I love reading inspirational stories.

I do not have storied of angels, but there has been a few that God has spoken to me or others close by to really help me out of a bind.

A few years ago I was home in Jamaica trying to renew my H1B visa. 

When I went to the embassy the guy said I needed one piece of paper to get it and I told him I would have it faxed. He promised faithfully he would call me when it showed up. It was important because I’d already missed a lot of work earlier that year and my job was hanging on by a thread.

I went home and the paper was faxed. My mom was worried and she told me that something told her that I should go to the embassy.  Now, I am stubborn but I listened to her and went there and talked my way in. 

If any of you guys know anything about the US embassy in Jamaica, this is pretty difficult. I got there and asked for the guy and when he saw me he was shocked and a little concerned since I should not have been able to do what I did. Anyway, he gave me the visa and I left for the states the next day. 

This was in Friday 7th September 2001.

The next week the embassies were closed. If I didn’t get the visa that day I am sure I would be living a different life. So when things get hard, I praise God because I know I am where he wants me to be.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 14, 2009)

When I was about 6 or 7, I had a tree swing in a huge 60 or 75 foot Cottonwood tree in our backyard.  I was by myself sitting in the swing and I started hearing crackling noises.  I looked up but didn't think anything about it and a voice told me very forcefully to move and stand on the patio.  No sooner had I gotten to the patio and turned around than a huge tree limb, easily over 50lbs., fell right on the swing where I'd been sitting!  I ran in and told my mom that I'd almost been killed and of course she didn't believe me...until she came outside and saw the tree limb on the ground with the plastic seat crushed beneath it.  She started screaming and crying and grabbing me.  When my dad came home, he was very amazed and scared by the size of the limb and he asked me what had prompted me move and I told him that a voice told me to move.  My parents, who were both Christians, naturally gave God the glory for saving my life.

When I was about 9, my dog, Princess, got out and ran away.  She'd been gone for almost 3 weeks and I remember my dad saying that she couldn't be gone that long and find her way back and that if someone had found her they'd probably kept her.  Well, one Saturday morning I had climbed into bed with my parents and was on my mom's side looking at the bedroom wall when all of a sudden this tall (up to the ceiling tall) glowing figure appeared.  I don't remember speaking the words but I remember thinking the question in my mind, if he (the angel) would bring my dog back to me today.  The figure nodded and then just disappeared.  Well, of course I woke my parents up and told him that the angel said he would bring Princess back today.  I remember my parents just looking at each other and trying to get me to understand that after 3 weeks Princess wasn't coming back.  I have to tell you the faith of a child is something, because I was not deterred.  I boldly told them that she was coming back that day.  My mom and I went shopping and got home in the early evening and can I tell you my dad met us at the door  and told us that a lady had found Princess with her collar on and would be bringing her back later that evening.  We got her back that day, just like I'd asked, and the angel had indicated would happen.

God is so good and I can look back on those childhood experiences and know that God is real and that he cares about everything concerning me.


----------



## madamdot (Feb 16, 2009)

JD2'd said:


> When I was about 6 or 7, I had a tree swing in a huge 60 or 75 foot Cottonwood tree in our backyard.  I was by myself sitting in the swing and I started hearing crackling noises.  I looked up but didn't think anything about it and a voice told me very forcefully to move and stand on the patio.  No sooner had I gotten to the patio and turned around than a huge tree limb, easily over 50lbs., fell right on the swing where I'd been sitting!  I ran in and told my mom that I'd almost been killed and of course she didn't believe me...until she came outside and saw the tree limb on the ground with the plastic seat crushed beneath it.  She started screaming and crying and grabbing me.  When my dad came home, he was very amazed and scared by the size of the limb and he asked me what had prompted me move and I told him that a voice told me to move.  My parents, who were both Christians, naturally gave God the glory for saving my life.
> 
> When I was about 9, my dog, Princess, got out and ran away.  She'd been gone for almost 3 weeks and I remember my dad saying that she couldn't be gone that long and find her way back and that if someone had found her they'd probably kept her.  Well, one Saturday morning I had climbed into bed with my parents and was on my mom's side looking at the bedroom wall when all of a sudden this tall (up to the ceiling tall) glowing figure appeared.  I don't remember speaking the words but I remember thinking the question in my mind, if he (the angel) would bring my dog back to me today.  The figure nodded and then just disappeared.  Well, of course I woke my parents up and told him that the angel said he would bring Princess back today.  I remember my parents just looking at each other and trying to get me to understand that after 3 weeks Princess wasn't coming back.  I have to tell you the faith of a child is something, because I was not deterred.  I boldly told them that she was coming back that day.  My mom and I went shopping and got home in the early evening and can I tell you my dad met us at the door  and told us that a lady had found Princess with her collar on and would be bringing her back later that evening.  We got her back that day, just like I'd asked, and the angel had indicated would happen.
> 
> God is so good and I can look back on those childhood experiences and know that God is real and that he cares about everything concerning me.



Those are beautiful stories. I am trying to worship like I did when I was a child. I was recently thinking that when i was a child I praised God so much more. In school and church we sing more songs and read more scriptures of praise.

It use to be that whenever I walk out my house I would recite the 23rd Psalm. But now I have also added Psalm 100. Yes I want God to protect me but I should also remember the words of praise.


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought holy angels were the "sons of God" and were not female or that if they manifested themselves in the physical, they would appear as men.


----------



## Lynn84 (Feb 25, 2009)

Reposting this here from OT Forum, I hope I have the right thread  :

Ladies please don't be so quick to dismiss things.

About a week ago DH was doing yardwork and I thought I faintly smelled gas. I chocked it up to him using the gas for the lawn mower. 
Darn near all this morning every channel I flipped to on TV had something to do about gas or gas leaks, I kid you not erplexed. I cut the TV off thinking "This is why I don't watch regular TV the same crap is always on." 
I went outside and I smell gas again, this time its stronger.Once again my dumb self was like oh well and went on about my morning chalking it up to DH leaving the gas can outside .
Well, I come back in and flip on the TV to watch unsolved mysteries and wouldn't ya know it, there's a story on about a church that exploded from a gas leak.
After watching that I went to the kitchen to help myself to some cabbage and I hear a voice right next to me, loud and clear 'Call the gas company'. That freaked me the heck out, seriously it had me shook, so I called immediately.
The guy comes out and checks my gas meter and lines, has this strange look on his face and says oh my  and immediately shuts my gas off. 
There was a faulty pipe or something so now he's fixing it. I shudder to think what would have happened if my dumb butt had kept ignoring the warnings the lord was giving me . I have no idea why I kept dismissing that, having a  moment I guess.
I scare easily, especially when its weird stuff like this, so I had to share. 
Oh yeah,don't be so quick to dismiss things. Thats All


----------



## A.Marie (Feb 25, 2009)

Lynn84 said:


> Reposting this here from OT Forum, I hope I have the right thread  :
> 
> Ladies please don't be so quick to dismiss things.
> 
> ...




Thank God, you paid attention and called the gas company!  I am so happy you made that call.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ladies thanks for sharing.  God is so good.


----------

